# powolny system

## bugi77

Witam 

Mam problem z ktorym borykam sie juz pare dni mianowice moje gentoo jest bardzo wolne. 

System mam swiezy, 1GB ramu, praktycznie 90% wolne , male zuzycie cpu a system muli i nie wiem co jest przekompilowalem caly i dalej to samo :/mial ktos podobny problem ??

----------

## kurak

A dma masz włączone? Daj specyfikację Twojego komputera. Jaki masz dysk SATA czy ATA? Może kernel źle skonfigurowany?

----------

## mcpayek

jeśli masz dysk SATA, a gentoo widzi ci go jako hda, to znaczy, że masz źle w kernelu poustawiane

u mnie przy złym ustawieniu wszystko chodzilo 2-3 razy wolniej niż powinno (ze stoperem sprawdzałem   :Wink:  )

jeśli masz kernel 2.6.22 to przede wszystkim sprawdź:

 *Quote:*   

> miałem ten sam problem dzis przy upgradzie do jadra 2.6.22 , z tym ze mialem i tak wylaczona opcje CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA 
> 
> problem sie rozwiazal na jakiejs liscie dyskusyjnej, trzeba wylaczyc w nowym jaju opcje typu *generic...ide...driver itp w dziale Drivers> ATA .... 
> 
> po rekompilacji dysk znowu jest widziany jako sda

 

WAŻNE - jeśli teraz system widzi ci dysk SATA jako hda, to pamiętaj, że jeśli kernel ustawisz pod SATA, to przy restarcie wpisy w /etc/fstab będą już nieaktualne i wogóle nie uruchomisz systemu, dlatego zachowaj jakąś kopię zapasową starego kernela ustawionego pod hda, jako deskę ratunkową

----------

## bugi77

 *mcpayek wrote:*   

> jeśli masz dysk SATA, a gentoo widzi ci go jako hda, to znaczy, że masz źle w kernelu poustawiane
> 
> u mnie przy złym ustawieniu wszystko chodzilo 2-3 razy wolniej niż powinno (ze stoperem sprawdzałem   )
> 
> jeśli masz kernel 2.6.22 to przede wszystkim sprawdź:
> ...

 

dyski sa widoczne jako hda - nie mam SATA'y

sprobuje dodac te opcje .

Poza_tym mam tez problem z systemem plikow reiser4 poniewaz przy starcie wywala mi cos w stylu file system could not be fixed 

i jedynie przez polecenie mount -n -o remount, rw / moge sie przedostac do system .

================================================

ok wiec tak troche jest lepiej mianowicie ustawilem taka opcje w hdparm i transfer i/o przez hdd wzrosl 4 krotnie . 

dma mam wlaczone ale jeszcze cos jest nie tak wydaje mi sie ze z grafika. 

Mam radeona 9600 i w glxinfo pokazuje ze renderowanie mam wlaczone. 

Jednak wlaczam glxgears i pokazuje dobrze fps ale jak zaczne np ruszac okienkiem to wyskakuje wtedy 4 - 5 fps i wogole w X mi troche klatkuje czasami. 

Uzywam srodowiska Enlightenment a moduly mam wbudowana na stale w kernel'a.

Arfrever: Ortografia. Połączono posty.

----------

## matiit

No nie dziwiłbym się, że działa wolno jakbyś wszystko co domyślnie było w modułąch dał na stałe, nie wywalając niepotrzebnych rzeczy...

----------

## bugi77

 *matiqing wrote:*   

> No nie dziwiłbym się, że działa wolno jakbyś wszystko co domyślnie było w modułąch dał na stałe, nie wywalając niepotrzebnych rzeczy...

 

chodzilo jedynie o moduly odnoszace sie do grafiki ;]

pozatym to mam radeona 9600 i nie wiem czy lepiej jest korzystac z open source ati czy z kernela ?? 

bo mam podejrzenie ze to mi przez grafike cos tnie system

----------

## matiit

a nie czasem otwarte ati albo fgrlx?

----------

## kolszak

daj wynik hdparm -tT oraz zemerguj reisertools (lub jakos podobnie, narzedzia do partycji reisera by sprawdzic te partycje)

----------

## Aktyn

 *bugi77 wrote:*   

> dma mam wlaczone ale jeszcze cos jest nie tak wydaje mi sie ze z grafika. 
> 
> Mam radeona 9600 i w glxinfo pokazuje ze renderowanie mam wlaczone. 
> 
> Jednak wlaczam glxgears i pokazuje dobrze fps ale jak zaczne np ruszac okienkiem to wyskakuje wtedy 4 - 5 fps i wogole w X mi troche klatkuje czasami. 
> ...

 

To raczej zlaeży od środowiska graficznego, ja tez jak przesuwam w KDE okienko z glx to sie tnie.

A teraz tak na próbe włączyłem fluxboxa, i po prostu... demon szybkości  :Smile: 

Testuje jak mi sie flash zachowa bo tutaj troche mnie denerwowal na pewnej gierce. Zaraz dam znać, Z resztę widze że  yootube szybciej działa.

Tutaj mogą mieć do powiedzenia takie opcje jak odświeżanie w czasie przemieszczania okien itp.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *bugi77 wrote:*   

> System mam swiezy, 1GB ramu, praktycznie 90% wolne , male zuzycie cpu a system muli i nie wiem co jest przekompilowalem caly i dalej to samo :/mial ktos podobny problem ??

 Miałem kiedyś podobne objawy gdy:-wlączałem obsługę pełnego gigabajta RAMu

-bawiłem się reiser4W związku z tym polecałbym Ci spróbowanie najpierw wykompilowania z jajca obsługi "highmema", później ewentualnie spróbowanie innego systemu plików.

----------

## bugi77

co do grafiki to uzywam fglrx ale wkompilowanego na stale. 

Jesli chodzi o hdparm to dysk ma predkosc prawidlowa ok 45 MB/s wiec moj problem zalezy od czegos innego . 

Co do highmem to mam wlaczona obsluge 4GB .

Moj system plikow to reiser4 ale wywala mi na starcie blad "file system could not be fixed" ale po przemontowaniu partycji dziala poprawnie wszystko. 

fsck.reiser4 zadnych bledow nie wykrywa a reiserprogs mam wkompilowane. 

Wciaz nie wiem co jest przyczyna mojego problemu ale sprobuje pogrzebac przy grafice.

----------

## SlashBeast

Co do reisera4 zobacz mój post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4367042.html#4367042 może to jednak reiser jest winowajcą takiego spowolneinia.

----------

## qermit

nie wiem czemu, ale mi system zawsze muli niezależnie od tego ile mam ramu (czy 256G czy 4G). Jak tylko włączę swap, to dostaje kopa.

----------

## bugi77

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Co do reisera4 zobacz mój post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4367042.html#4367042 może to jednak reiser jest winowajcą takiego spowolneinia.

 

jak dotad to nie mialem zadnych problem z emerge pakietow wiec raczej dziala poprawnie bo system naprawde szybko sie laduje jedynie no ten "file system could not be fixed " ale nie wiem jak to naprawic :/ w kazdym razie wczesniej uzywalem reiser teraz moje 2 gentoo to reiser 4  wiec jeszcze jestem nowicjuszem ale dobrze mi nawet idzie . 

swapa mam 512 MB tyle co dziwne cfdisk pokazuje go jako sytem plikow Linux . a w systemie jak wezme > top to pokazuje 0 K swap used ale wykrywa calkowity rozmiar swap dobrze .

btw moj fstab wyglada tak : 

/dev/hda3               /boot           reiserfs        noatime,notail  1 2

/dev/hda6               /               reiser4         noatime         0 1

/dev/hda7               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      audo            noauto,ro       0 0

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

/dev/hda5 /mnt/D ntfs-3g 0 0

i uzywam baselayout 2 *

----------

## lsdudi

Co do swapa słyszałem cos takiego:

Zawsze ustawiaj swap na conajmniej polowe rozmiaru pamięci ram wtedy linux bardziej efektywnie wykozystuje swoja pamieć (chociaż swapa wcale nie musi wtedy uzywać).

Nie wiem czy to prawda, podobno na szkolenie IBM'a/Read Hata'a tak uczą.

----------

## kolszak

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

> Co do swapa słyszałem cos takiego:
> 
> Zawsze ustawiaj swap na conajmniej polowe rozmiaru pamięci ram wtedy linux bardziej efektywnie wykozystuje swoja pamieć (chociaż swapa wcale nie musi wtedy uzywać).
> 
> Nie wiem czy to prawda, podobno na szkolenie IBM'a/Read Hata'a tak uczą.

 

--

dziwne ja bym raczej polecal >=2*RAM dla swap.

----------

## SlashBeast

Co do reiser4 to nie tyle problem reisera co patcha  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> There have been some changes in 2.6.23 (sendfile() function) that affect reiser4.
> 
>  *Quote:*   2.13. Use splice in the sendfile() implementation
> 
> Splice is a innovative I/O method which was added in Linux 2.6.17, based in a in-kernel buffer that the user has control over, where "splice()" moves data to/from the buffer from/to an arbitrary file descriptor with splice(), while "tee()" copies the data in one buffer to another, ie: it "duplicates" it, or vmsplice() to splice the data from/to user memory. Because the in-kernel buffer isn't really copied from one address space to another, it allows to move data from/to a fd without an extra copy (ie, "zero-copy").
> ...

 

----------

## bugi77

ewidetnie sie przedostalem i system juz mi nie muli   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  problem byl w tym ze ladowalem moduly jako stale wbudowane w jadro 

zamiast jako moduly oraz bledna opcje w xorgu mialem.  :Smile: 

Teraz smiga lepiej niz Winda  :Smile: 

teraz mi pozostal jedynie problem z tym komunikatem reiser4 file system could not be fixed . 

Ma ktos taki komunikat ? lub wie jak to naprawic ??

btw co do swapa to mnie zawsze dziwi ze umnie jest 0 K used   :Confused: 

----------

## SlashBeast

reiser4progs masz ? wymus fsck.reiser4 moze.

----------

## bugi77

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> reiser4progs masz ? wymus fsck.reiser4 moze.

 

mam a fsck.reiser4 nie wykrywa zadnych bledow :/

----------

## Qlawy

a swapon to dałeś? A i system plików w fdisku powinien być linux swap

----------

## SlashBeast

Jaki kernel używasz i z jaką łatą reiser4?

----------

## bugi77

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Jaki kernel używasz i z jaką łatą reiser4?

 

uzywam kernel 2.6.22-r8 a  lata reiser4 to reiser4-for-2.6.22. 

btw swapon mam wlaczony ale i tak mam w cfdisku linux system

----------

## SlashBeast

Podasz linka do tej łatki? Zaraz chyba przejde spowrotem na 2.6.22.* naloze late sata_nv ncq, cfs i reiser4 i będe miał święty spokój.

----------

## bugi77

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Podasz linka do tej łatki? Zaraz chyba przejde spowrotem na 2.6.22.* naloze late sata_nv ncq, cfs i reiser4 i będe miał święty spokój.

 

http://rapidshare.com/files/62670525/reiser4-for-2.6.22.patch.bz2.html

daj znac czy poszlo ci bez zadnych bledow szczegolnie chodzi mi o ten komunikat przy starcie bo ogolnie system dziala na reiser4 duzo wydajniej .

----------

## SlashBeast

już zaaplikowałem inna łatkę, zaraz się w to pobawie bo musze jeszce dwie łaty na to nasadzić.

----------

## bugi77

dalej walcze z problemem reiser4 "filesystem could not be fixed" 

pomoze ktos ??

----------

